# Vintage MTB shirt collection



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I pulled these out of storage to share with everyone. The Sizzler MTB Classis T-shirt was from a local race back in August,1989.I can still wear which is a good thing. 
The Yeti Team shirt is where I got my signature from. I believe in it deeply.A friend gave me the Papas and Beer shirt.It shows an elevated chainstay bike. 
Anyone else have vintage mtb biking related shirts to show?


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey! I had one of those Yeti "Faster and faster..." shirts. God knows where it sits now. Remember when i wore it at a bar years ago and had to explain why my shirt had a mountainbike on teh back and what the text meant... He got it, eventually. =)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The Papas & Beer shirt...the guy on the bike is from a cover of Mountain Bike Action doing the DS on an Alpinestars.

I think the first shirts image is also from a magazine photo. Ahh...I miss the Sizzler. Lame trails, but good racing!


I don't have many vintage shirts.

Ringle logo'ed shirt.
2 Slingshot shirts
Syncros shirt
Sycip shirt

And even these arn't that old.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Bike shirts used to be most of my wardrobe, but most wore out and became shop rags. Had several Primal Wear t-shirts and a bunch that were schwag from bike shows. Here are a few that are still lying around. Still have a dayglo Coors International Bicycle Classic shirt from 1986, but that is roadie content, so I won't post it here.


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

*Mail in your box top!*

Hey,

Here is one I sent in to ODI for a shirt. Early Tomac late 80's on a Mongoose? toe clips & rigid fork! -jy


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

*There can be only one...*

This one stands alone, the sleeves were removed due to a branch trying to rip it from me on a singletrack,, it only gets worn now on very special rides. I can post others from the era as well.... Salsa, Ritchey, Coast Range Riders "Dirty Thirty" race, a coors classic t-shirt Bike shirt from the red zinger team from 86 with Lemond, Hinault, Longo 's names on the back pockets..

Happy trailsl


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

I've still got a boatload of mine, most tucked away in storage cause I can't bring myself to get rid of them.

Sadly, most of my favorites I've actually worn out from too much wear (several spooky, 2 different yeti) or close to it (my Nuke Proof is in the wash but my wife just told me she thought it was time to shoot it and put it out of its misery).

Here's 3 shirts from the bottom of my drawer:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Built4Speed said:


> I pulled these out of storage to share with everyone. The Sizzler MTB Classis T-shirt was from a local race back in August,1989.I can still wear which is a good thing.
> The Yeti Team shirt is where I got my signature from. I believe in it deeply.A friend gave me the Papas and Beer shirt.It shows an elevated chainstay bike.
> Anyone else have vintage mtb biking related shirts to show?


i have bad memories of one of the Papa's and Beer races. i dragged my teenage butt down there and entered as a pro because i found out no pro's had entered. the purse was $2000. i was already spending the money in my head and then the day of the race comes and they canceled it due to rain! crap! all my dreams shattered. you dont cancel mountain bike races for rain!


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Here you go,,,, When I bought DB manitou, T-shuits come with them.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

alohachiimoku said:


> Here you go,,,, When I bought DB manitou, T-shuits come with them.


i bet you'll get a few PM/Emails ...


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

Since it is pouring down rain here, Here are some more, 

The Cruiser Bobs was from 87, 
The coast range riders jersey and shirt are from '86 ( we used to ride Briones every wed night ) in the San Francisco east bay
The Coors classic is a roadie, but from 86 and I was on my Ritchey at Squaw Valley's finish line.
The LAH is new vintage ... I ride i put together and made shirts forin 2003, a simple rails to trails of the Hiawatha here between Montana and Idaho, we just do it at Midnight under a full moon, and yes Vintage Ritchey was the steed. and I serve fresh breakfast buritos and memosas at dawn 

Happy Trails~


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

One of my favorites...










But the best is the back:


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

holden said:


> i bet you'll get a few PM/Emails ...


what's that? sorry, Im new to here,,,,,,
Here is another one that I found.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

I used to have a great Ibis 'MORON' tubing shirt. "More On the Ends".

I think i wore it until it fell apart.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Nice collection of shirts everyone. I'm looking for a shirt that has a quote 'You wouldn't be in so much pain if you didn't ride like a dork'.
That Fat Tire Flyer shirt is cool.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

*Part 1*

I have many more race and product tshirts, of various ages.

The following is a sample, based on what I've seen here.

Sorry about the picture quality, my camera does not like the lighting in my place.

This post includes the first and second World Cup T-shirts from Mte Ste Anne and teh lime green is the precursor to the Canada Cup and even Nationals up here.

The Fat City's, always wanted one, and loved the tshirt, so that is what I got instead.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

*PArt 2*

Here is part 2

The Ibis is the one I assumjed was described earlier, a Nuke Proof 10 year anniversary short (got it when they gave me new hubs) and a SRP Leo Tshirt.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

robinmiller said:


> I used to have a great Ibis 'MORON' tubing shirt. "More On the Ends".
> 
> I think i wore it until it fell apart.


ditto. a blue and a gray one. plus a syncros skull on the back and hub on the front..


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here are a few from my dwindling collection. The first is from the '88 World Championship (remember when the mtb "world" was on this side of the Atlantic?) in Mammoth Lakes, as is the second one from 1990 with Kamikaze theme. How I miss the neon days...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

And I thought my sticker and magazine collecting was excessive.  

Great shirts!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's one from a local race in 1989 starting at Bison Brewery in Berkeley, then up and along the Berkeley-Hayward hills, ending at another brew pub, Buffalo Bills, in Hayward. That was my first mountain bike "race", which was more of an event, in park-speak parlance. I was just glad to have finished. My buddy didn't make it. (wuss) What was so cool about the entire thing was the police escort the grubby cadre of bikers had through Berkeley downtown, through all the intersections, to Claremont Road before the long climb to the top. Being inside that pod of bikes snaking through the city was an experience.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

And here are a few of my faves, albeit not quite "vintage" just yet in the scheme of mtb things. These are from the '96, '99, and '00 Napa Valley Dirt Classic in Angwin.


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*wish I still had 'em...*

Front: Pullin's Cylery logo with bird wings for decor
Back: Descend with Conviction!

Front: Cunningham Indian
Back: My other Bike is a Cunningham

Front: Tejon Trail Tour '87
Back: Sponsors list with Yeti et al


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Here's a rare one:


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> And here are a few of my faves, albeit not quite "vintage" just yet in the scheme of mtb things. These are from the '96, '99, and '00 Napa Valley Dirt Classic in Angwin.


Hey!!! I have severald of the old NVDC shirts that you have too. In the late 90's, they had the best designed free-with-entry T-shirts you could buy!

-B


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*spooky*



neveride said:


> I've still got a boatload of mine, most tucked away in storage cause I can't bring myself to get rid of them.
> 
> Sadly, most of my favorites I've actually worn out from too much wear (several spooky, 2 different yeti) or close to it (my Nuke Proof is in the wash but my wife just told me she thought it was time to shoot it and put it out of its misery).
> 
> Here's 3 shirts from the bottom of my drawer:


nice spooky shirts


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

Repack, 
I am sure you have a couple FTF shirts floating around as well! 

Nice Repack !


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*This thread will keep me busy for a while*

Did I hear a request for this shirt?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*National Championships*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Fat Tire Bike Week*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Well, DUH!*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Before there were mountain bikes*

there were "Klunkers." This shirt was printed by Repack racer Bob Burrowes around 1978 and features a picture of...Bob.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Iditabike*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Hand painted shirt by Pete Barrett*

Pete was the artist who drew all the Repack posters, and because he was my roommate, he would draw anything I wanted on a t-shirt. This is from about 1978.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Got this one in Japan in 1984*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Self explanatory*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Fat City Cycles*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CK, I didn't fancy you for a shirt collector...but I'd say you have us all beat!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*WV Fat Tire Festival 1993*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> CK, I didn't fancy you for a shirt collector...but I'd say you have us all beat!


If I never got another one, I would not have to buy any more t-shirts for the rest of my life. I do not own a single plain white t-shirt with nothing printed on it.

Would you like to see the concert collection from my years of roadying?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*More Iditabike*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Another FTBW*

I'm in the picture on the shirt, fourth from the left but unrecognizable.










For comparison, here is another photo taken at the same time:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*1987 Ross Stage Race in Massachusetts*


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Mountain Biking UK (Magazine)*


----------



## OldBiker (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Giving me some ideas!*

I used to do artwork for a t-shirt silkcreen shop years ago.Seeing these shirts have inspired me to do something for the vintage mountain bike movement. 
I airbrushed a customer's Mountain Goat on a t-shirt.He left it at the shop and believe me,it was hard to concentrate on airbrushing the bike on the shirt when I wanted to ride that bike.It was a work of art by itself. 
The shirts on this post are really cool.Thanks for the photos everyone!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

OldBiker said:


>


This was one of my favorites. I wore it until it disintegrated.


----------



## yoeddy (Feb 20, 2006)

A few more...


----------



## magpiesf (Apr 16, 2006)

man that yo eddy reminds me of a fat tshirt i had of about the same era - with jersey pockets! i think it was pace that used to make em like that... i think the only vintage shirts ive still got around here (i have WAY too many tshirts. when i moved last, i gave away or sold off about 150 of em, and i still have another 100, im sure - mostly messenger stuff) are these ones:

(dont bother asking, you can have my interloc and wtb shirts when you pry them from my cold, dead hands  )


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Bumping this back to the top so i won't have to post these again.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey CK, are you going to do those FTF shirts?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

MABman said:


> Hey CK, are you going to do those FTF shirts?


I put in an order for fifteen FTF shirts, but apparently the shirt guy is on vacation until next week.

When they did the last batch, they did a couple of sweatshirts also, which I have. Would there be any market for stuff like that?


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> Would there be any market for stuff like that?


Yes.


----------

